# Odd thrift store find



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

My friend picked this up at a thrift shop cheap, thinking he could make some sort of bench vice from it. It's missing a nut.
Question #1: Have you ever seen one of these. It seems awfully narrow to be a useful vice although the dog holes would be somewhat useful.
Question #2: Any idea where to find a nut? We tried Fastenal and a specialty nut / bolt supplier and are assured that it is neither acme nor coil thread.


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

That is off of a bench that harbor freight sells. You could go to a store and take a look at the nut used - they might even sell the part.


----------



## CharleyL (Mar 10, 2009)

It looks like a vise from a cheap imported woodworkers bench. The thread is likely a Metric version of an ACME thread. Maybe the Harbor Freight model workbench is where it came from. If you have a Harbor Freight Store nearby, take it there and see if it fits their bench. If it does, maybe you can order the nut from them.

Charley


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

That was my first thought, it came off HF bench. The nut is probably still in the bench. See if HF will sell the part.


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

If it's a metric nut and you can determine its size, shoot me a PM Paul, that's right in my park!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Tacoma Screw has everything under the sun, but they are only here in WA ;-(( If you Google screw products in AZ you might find a place. Or, stop at Tacoma Screw on your way home.;-))


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

I think I have the whole bench at home. I can check to see what size the nut and threads are supposed to be…


----------



## Wolfdaddy (May 18, 2013)

Question #1: I have that bench. It's kind of useful for holding smallish parts, and I've used the dog holes to set up a planing stop. Other than that I wish I had a better bench/vise setup. I kind of hate mine, but it was free, so I can't complain too much. 
Here's a crappy pic of the nut. It's built into a little box, so you have to take it apart to get to it. Funky looking thing. I couldn't tell you what the threads are.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

McMaster Carr sells Acme Nuts
both SAE and Metric


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Is it pipe threaded .

This might help.

http://www.harborfreight.com/faq


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

No Jim it is square topped but apparently neither acme nor coil. I will contact HF and see what they can tell me,
Funny thing is we were at HF this afternoon and didn't even think to look at their bench. 
...... Go figure.


----------



## ColonelTravis (Mar 19, 2013)

Funny, I knew exactly what it was because I have one sitting in my garage because I'm turning that crappy workbench into something else. But like Wolfdaddy said, what it goes into is impossible to get unless you tear it apart.

Just in case, here's the product manual - may or may not come in handy when you call.
http://manuals.harborfreight.com/manuals/93000-93999/93454.pdf


----------



## ksSlim (Jun 27, 2010)

Check the taper against a Wintworth (Wentworth) taper.
They made a similar taper with a flat top.


----------



## nomercadies (Dec 31, 2011)

What a great source of information. I bookmarked a couple great sites just from this one conversation. Thanks everyone.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

I am late to the party but definitely the same one on my bench from harborfreight.


----------



## PLK (Feb 11, 2014)

It's 100% a HF. just put my bench together this week.

Off topic, it's not a roubo bench but why do most veteran woodworkers here have a problem with this bench? $130 when glued and screwed with rubber leveling feet and 200lbs on it is shockingly stable.

I'm adding lower drawers to stabilize it further. I just find it shocking that people poo poo this just because it's HF. A total of $190 into mine so far and it's rock solid.

I can't move mine while planing, even really deep scrub planing.

Paul


----------



## jtm (Dec 2, 2013)

PLK…

Good point.

I bought mine a few months ago. I planned on building my own, but they had it listed as an in-store clearance for $99 (at my location only).

Turns out it was a price mistake, but they said they'd honor it anyway. The best part is, since it wasn't one of those "super coupons," they let me use a 25% off coupon too.

Cost me $74.99 out the door.

Definitely a nice little workbench for that price.


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## PLK (Feb 11, 2014)

$75 out the door is probably less the cost of the wood and hardware alone. nice find!

Paul


----------



## PLK (Feb 11, 2014)

Underdog,

Your bench looks like it's been outside in the garage and elements no?


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

It was outside when I found it. It's now inside collecting dust and piles of projects.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

I have 2 of those benches. You get your money's worth even if the entire thing is made out of fingerjointed scraps.


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

It's awfully lightweight and wobbly for my taste. I've thought several times of seeing if it could be tightened up and replacing the top with some of the maple lumber I've been storing….


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

Just box in the ends and the back of the HF bench with plywood or masonite. Takes all the wobble out and makes it very sturdy.


----------

